# Woher Angelbekleidung?



## ShogunZ (13. März 2005)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Bisher trug ich beim Fischen meist Bundeswehrkleidung oder alltägliche Kleidung.
Seitdem ich letztes Jahr des öfteren von Regen und Hagel überrascht wurde, möchte ich mir gerne spezielle Angelkleidung beschaffen, die ebenfalls unauffälliger am Wasser ist. (wegen Schwarzfischen und so |znaika: <~ Joke)

Woher bezieht ihr eure Angelkleidung?
Internetshops oder über Kataloge?

Würd mich mal interessieren, da ich nicht viele derartige Shops kenne.

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt,
Gruß Tom


----------



## bodenseepeter (13. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Hmmmmmh, ich kaufe eigentlich die erschwinglichen Sachen inklusive Klamotten bei meinem local Tackle Supplier. Wenn´s echt teurere Anschaffungen sind, wie hochwertige Wathosen zB, dann kommt schon der Kauf im I-net, entweder bei Versandhändlern oder eBay in Frage. 

Allerdings hat der Geräte- und Klamottenbezug beim Händler vor Ort zwar den Nachteil oft etwas teurer zu sein, dennoch den Vorteil, Geräte aus- und Kleidung anprobieren zu können!!!

Also, billige Regenplünnen kriegt man überall, gute aber auch?
Was tun? Wenn Du Dein Konto schonen willst, bestell die Klamotten bei Askari und anderen un schick sie bei Nichtgefallen zurück. Wenn das Konto stärker geschont werden soll, kauf im ebay und behalte eventuell die Waren. Wenn Du auch in ein paar Jahren noch beim Angelladen Deines Vertrauens shoppen willst, kauf da, auch wenn´s teurer wird.


----------



## xonnel (13. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Ob es nun wirklich "Angelbekleidung" sein soll, muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wenn du wetterfeste Bekleidung suchst und "gängige" Kleidergrössen tragen kannst, würde ich mal nach "Outdoor Shop" googlen oder Du schaust Dir mal die diversen Ebay Abteilungen Sport (z.B. Wintersport) an.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Also meine Wathose hab ich mal irgendwo günstig abgegriffen.
Die Fliegenweste war ein werbegeschenk.
Mein nächster Thermooveral wird aus England kommen. 

Mehr an spezieller "Angelbekleidung" würde ich nie kaufen. Das meiste ist Teuer und/oder von minderwertiger Qualität.
Da ist man im BW-Shop oder der Raiffeisengesellschaft (günstig und robust) oder im Outdoorfachhandel (Top-Ware) einfach besser aufgehoben. Auch wenn man da etwas mehr suchen muss, bis man was gedecktes findet. Wird da aber auch immer moderner. Auch im Reiterladen kann man fündig werden. Insbesondere, wenns auch ein Westernreitladen ist.
Und dann gibts nartürlich noch Traditionsunternehmen wie Barbours etc. für sehr Konservative Leute.

Mir reichen aber auch meist die alten Klamotten, die man im normalen leben nicht mehr anzieht. Hält auch warm und wird eh dreckig. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Börde-Pilker (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Ich habe mir letzte Woche bei E-bay einen Abu-Floating-Overall ersteigert und direkt bei dem Angelhändler in Paderborn abgeholt. Top Ware und guter Preis, hat seinen Test letztes Wochenende im Schneetreiben auf der Ostsee bestanden.Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## ShogunZ (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Danke schon mal an alle für die Infos
@holger: Kannst du mir mal derartige Shops nennen, die BW oder Outdoorbekleidung führen?


----------



## junior (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Hab mir als "Wathose" bei Ebay einen NVA Schutzanzug geholt. 6 Euro und total wasserdicht..
Habe aber auch teure Sachen. Die Mischung machts.


----------



## scholle01 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Sonst gehen auch örtliche Raiffeisenmärkte, die haben zumindest in unserer Gegend ganz gute Outdoorklamotten.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Armyshop:
http://www.raer.de/ 

Outdoor:
www.globetrotter.de
evtl. auch
http://www.derberger.de/orderpage/index.mb1 

Gibt natürlich noch weit mehr, einfach mal googeln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. März 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Hab mir gestern die Chub Explorer Jacke bei eBy geschossen. Bei 80,- EUR konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Kann leider so noch nichts über die Quallität sagen, aber bisher habe ich darüber nur gutes Gehört. Vorallem preislich im Vergleich zu etwaigen Trackingmodellen noch erschwinglich...

Im BW-Tarnlook trau ich mich nicht auf die Straßen.


----------



## MattdieFliege (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Hallo Tom,

am besten ist es in einem Outdoorshop einzukaufen, die bieten meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und eine tolle Optik. Ich bin bei GEOFF Anderson Outdoorbekleidung fündig geworden und bin wirklich zufrieden. Die Sachen kann man nicht nur zum Fischen tragen.

gruss Matt


----------



## Melanie31 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Hallo, 

ich hab meine Angelkleidung von der Seite http://www.nordfishing77.at/. Guck es dir an kann es dir empfehlen


----------



## cafabu (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Moinsen,
schau Dich mal nach Läden mit Berufsbekleidung in Deiner Nähe um. Die haben m. E. das günstigste Preis-Leistungsverhälnis. Und welcher draußen arbeitender Handwerker will schon nass werden und frieren?
Carsten


----------



## RayZero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Ich hab mir beim Spinnfischen noch nie gedanken über "Tarnung" gemacht |uhoh: ...
Klar weiß ich, dass viele Angler in Tarnfarben rumspringen - aber ich dachte das gehört eher so zum Jagd-Image ... denn ganz ehrlich: ist es irgendwo belegt, dass Fische aus dem Wasser gucken und bei unbekannten Farben die Flucht ergreifen? Wenn ja dann ist das höchstinteressant und ich nehme alles zurück.

Wenn nicht, finde ich persönlich, taugen die Klamotten von Engelbert Strass ganz gut. Sind auch nicht übermäßig teuer. Habe z.B. die Regenjacke in Grün und ein paar Fließpullis und Arbeitshosen für das Angeln von denen ... alles Top.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Der TE ist nach 10 Jahren sicherlich schon dazu gekommen sich etwas auszusuchen.

.. und Kleidung in/nach Öschiland umtauschen und grad bei N-Fishing ist auch nicht grad easy.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

klar soll man nicht in Neonfarben usw. am Wasser rumspringen. Von den ganzen gesprenkelten Tarnfarben halte ich persönlich gar nix.

Überteuerte Klamotten von der ganzen Angelindustrie, auch nicht mein Ding.

Ich kaufe über die Firma Engelbert Strauss Funktionskleidung und hat sich bis jetzt ganz gut bewährt. Billiger ist es auch noch.


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Ich hab eine Hose von Pinewood und bin mit der sehr zufrieden! Würde ich auch immer weiter empfehlen! Kumpel hat die Jacke dazu auch super! Preislich und qualitativ super!

Sonst habe ich nur Outdoorklamotten aus dem Outdoorladen von Fjäll Raven, Bergans, Norröna, North Face, etc... Kosten zwar ne Stagen Geld, bin aber noch nie enttäuscht worden! Halten ewig und sind halt genau angepasst gekauft wofür ich sie brauche...

Was ich nie mehr machen werde, ist einen billigen Thermoanzug kaufen! Ich hab den Tundra Suit von Trekker, der ist zwar warm aber NULL atmungsaktiv. Da steht dir nach nem Tag angeln das Wasser in den Hosentaschen. Da kommt spätestens nächste Saison was hochwertiges aus Daune als Ersatz!

Outdoorläden im Internet gibts übrigens wie Sand am Meer, einfach mal Outdoorbekleidung bei google eintippen...

Genauso wie Schuhe, warme Schuhe fürs Bootsangeln im Winter im 100 Euro Bereich oder drunter gibt es einfach nicht, da hab ich mir jetzt auch was Höherpreisiges bestellt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

an reiner angelbekleidung besitze ich nur eine fliegenfischerweste, geschenk von meinen eltern, wegen der ganzen taschen durchaus praktisch.
früher hab´ ich auch gern die bw-hosen angezogen, mittlerweile find´ ich die qualität nich´ mehr so prickelnd, jeans reicht.

andererseits bin ich neulich zu so einem exemplar gekommen http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=844&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=0CDcQrQMwAA und muß sagen, die geht durchaus in ordnung.

ansonsten gibt´s bei mir die in die jahre gekommenen klamotten.


----------



## RayZero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*



CCC-Jürgen schrieb:


> klar soll man nicht in Neonfarben usw. am Wasser rumspringen. Von den ganzen gesprenkelten Tarnfarben halte ich persönlich gar nix.
> 
> Überteuerte Klamotten von der ganzen Angelindustrie, auch nicht mein Ding.
> 
> Ich kaufe über die Firma Engelbert Strauss Funktionskleidung und hat sich bis jetzt ganz gut bewährt. Billiger ist es auch noch.



Schön das du es mit den Klamotten auch so hältst - aber trotzdem nochmal die Frage: in wie fern soll es Fische schockieren, wenn man mit nem knallgelber Regenüberwurf am Wasser steht :q ???


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Schön das du es mit den Klamotten auch so hältst - aber trotzdem nochmal die Frage: in wie fern soll es Fische schockieren, wenn man mit nem knallgelber Regenüberwurf am Wasser steht :q ???



Am Ende denken die das ist nen Riesenboilie und springen den Angler noch an...  

Ich denke nicht das die Kleiderfarbe einen Einfluss auf die Fangaussichten hat, wen man icht gerade mit einem Bagger anrückt und unnötig Krach am Ufer veranstaltet sollten die Fangaaussichten gleich bleiben.


----------



## Cleopatra1234 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Hallo, ich kaufe mir meine Angelbekleidung und Ausrüstung bei Angel-Berger.
Dort ist meiner Meinung das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis super. Habe mir erst letztens einen Thermoanzug bestellt, der absolut wasserdicht und hervorragend wärmeisoliert ist. Hier ein Link zu Angel Berger Kleidung 
http://www.angel-berger.de/angelbekleidung.htm


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Und schon wieder ein nerviger Troll, der versucht für Angel Berger Klicks zu generieren. Wird langsam echt lästig. |gr:


----------



## Mateo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Woher Angelbekleidung?*

Also ich habe bis jetzt meine Angelklamotten bei Decathlon  gekauft, die haben für jeden Geldbeutel etwas. Kombinieren kann man aus drei Bereichen, Bergs- Angelsport und Jagd. Und es gibt kostenlosen Rückversand falls es nicht passen sollte.


----------



## geomujo (16. Mai 2019)

Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Sonst habe ich nur Outdoorklamotten aus dem Outdoorladen von Fjäll Raven, Bergans, Norröna, North Face, etc... Kosten zwar ne Stagen Geld, bin aber noch nie enttäuscht worden! Halten ewig und sind halt genau angepasst gekauft wofür ich sie brauche...




Ich spiel mal wieder dern Leichenfledderer 
In dem Punkt stimm ich dir absolut zu. Im Schnitt halten die Klamotten der Markenhersteller zw. 5 und 10 Jahren. Das ist doch schonmal ganz ordentlich - da relativiert sich der hohe Anschaffungspreis doch auf Dauer. Klamotten von Angelherstellern - da würd ich weitestgehend die Finger von lassen. Es mag bestimmte Produkte geben, die technisch für den Angler tatsächlich in der Benutzung besser sind. Aber die habens nicht so mit Materialqualität und Verarbeitung. Aber es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen. Einige haben ja vielleicht mitbekommen, dass z.B. die Marke Abu Garcia auch Klamotten anbietet. Mehrheitlich das beschriebene minderwertige Zeug. Aber seit dem Pure Fishing Teil von Jarden ist oder besser war, erfolgten entsprechende Kooperationen mit Outdoorausrüstern aus gleichem Konzernhaus. Die tragen dann das Label Abu Garcia und sind aber faktisch vom Hersteller Marmot - einem der ganz Großen der Outdoorbranche. Leider sind solche Produkte derzeit noch auf Übersee beschränkt und wir müssen uns hier mit kitischigen Svartzonker Pullover zufrieden geben. Aber was es in Japan regelmäßig für hochspezialisiertes Kleidungsmaterial aus dem Hause gibt hat mich tw. schwer beeindruckt. Leider sind auch da die Produkte nur kurz am Markt und wenn die Jacke oder das Softshell irgndwann ausverkauft sind, wars das. Da gibt's nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Kollektion.
Wer da noch ähnliche Kooperationen kennt, ist aufgerufen sie uns mitzuteilen.

Ich selbst habe jetzt wieder 3 neue Fleece-Pullover unterschiedlicher Marken gekauft, alle um die 100€ und richtig geile Teile für aktives Outdoor. Stretch-Material, dünn/wenig Volumen, sehr gute Wärmeleistung, schöner Kragen und angenehm weiches Tragegefühl. Das trägt sich nochmal deutlich angenehmer für so aktive Sportarten wie urbanes Spinn-Angeln als diese dicken Polartec-Fleece-Sachen, die auch gut sind, aber zu voluminös bei zu großer Windanfälligkeit. Und gerade wir Angler sind wie die Bergsteiger dem Wind ausgeliefert. Darüber kommt dann ein Soft- oder Hardshell mit großen Seitentaschen und wenn der Wind richtig pfeifft noch eine Polartec-Fleecejacke zwischen.

Ebenfalls nicht zu verachten ist Arbeitskleidung. Konkret habe ich da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit E&S gemacht. Vor allem Hosen gibt es da wunderbare fürs Angeln. Auch hier bin ich weg vom Baumwollmischgewebe, was zu nässeempfindlich ist, hin zu einem 4-Wege Softshellartigem Strech-Material - also was sehr Modernes, Funktionelles, Windfestes. Vorteil E&S - das sind Arbeitsklamotten und ausgelegt für hohe Belastungen (3-Fach Nähte, Knieverstärkungen etc). Kostet nur 1/3 soviel wie von TNF & co und ist genausogut.

Socken: kompromisslos X-Socks! Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen 

Farben: Vllt. nicht unbedingt knallige Farben, wenn man dem Fisch ins Auge blicken kann.


----------



## Mooskugel (16. Mai 2019)

Hosen habe ich oft aus dem Outdoor Bereich mit Stretchanteil am Hintern und an den Knien. Vor allem am kleinen Fluss wo es schon mal über Baumstämme oder Böschungen runtergeht ist das Plus an Beweglichkeit sehr von Vorteil. Dabei aber auch sehr robust. 
Jacken je nach Wetter Softshell oder im Winter Doppeljacken. 
Shirts, Pullover (Merinowolle ist da sehr zu empfehlen) etc. je nach Wetterlage im Zwiebelprinzip.

Spezielle Angelkleidung habe ich bisher noch nicht wirklich vermisst. 
Das einzige was evtl. noch fehlt ein wasserdichter, warmer Overall für den Winteransitz. Da ist aber die Motivation angeln zu gehen oft seeehhhrrr gering.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2019)

Ich trage ein buntes (solang mit Bunt grün gemeint ist) Konglomerat aus Armeekleidung, Wanderschuhen bzw Gummistiefeln, outdoorkram und normaler Kleidung. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist eine Latzhose o.ä. um ungewollte Mondaufgänge zu verhindern.
Hose ist meist eine ordinäre Jeans.

Bin da unkompliziert.
Einzige Angelmarke ist eine Daiwajacke mit Neopren die mir mal geschenkt wurde, qualitativ gibt es da Nix zu meckern


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich trage ein buntes (solang mit Bunt grün gemeint ist) Konglomerat aus Armeekleidung, Wanderschuhen bzw Gummistiefeln, outdoorkram und normaler Kleidung. Das einzige was mir fehlt ist eine Latzhose o.ä. um ungewollte Mondaufgänge zu verhindern.
> Hose ist meist eine ordinäre Jeans.
> 
> Bin da unkompliziert.
> Einzige Angelmarke ist eine Daiwajacke mit Neopren die mir mal geschenkt wurde, qualitativ gibt es da Nix zu meckern


Ja, wenn ich ungewollt ein Handwerker-Dekolleté zu Gesicht bekomme geht bei mir auch immer der Mond auf 

back2topic: ich halte es da wie Kochtopf, Freizeitkleidung möglichst bequem und der Witterung angepasst, mehr muss nicht sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2019)

Btw ist der Regenanzug der BW sehr zu empfehlen. Günstiger gibt es kein goretex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (16. Mai 2019)

Die "Angelkleidung" fürs Frühjahr und den Sommer ist ne Hose und Jacke von Leo.K. aus alten BW-Zeiten wo man noch kein Flecktarn trug. Die Teile sind unzerstörbar, und kosten heute neu (gleiche Qualität wenn es nicht nachgemachter Rotz von Mil*** ist) um die 60,00€ . Dazu ne Feldmütze mit Hassrille. Der schöne Nebeneffekt solcher Kleidung : Man wird meistens links liegen gelassen und eben nicht zugequatscht.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal wieder dern Leichenfledderer
> In dem Punkt stimm ich dir absolut zu. Im Schnitt halten die Klamotten der Markenhersteller zw. 5 und 10 Jahren. Das ist doch schonmal ganz ordentlich - da relativiert sich der hohe Anschaffungspreis doch auf Dauer. Klamotten von Angelherstellern - da würd ich weitestgehend die Finger von lassen. Es mag bestimmte Produkte geben, die technisch für den Angler tatsächlich in der Benutzung besser sind. Aber die habens nicht so mit Materialqualität und Verarbeitung. Aber es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen. Einige haben ja vielleicht mitbekommen, dass z.B. die Marke Abu Garcia auch Klamotten anbietet. Mehrheitlich das beschriebene minderwertige Zeug. Aber seit dem Pure Fishing Teil von Jarden ist oder besser war, erfolgten entsprechende Kooperationen mit Outdoorausrüstern aus gleichem Konzernhaus. Die tragen dann das Label Abu Garcia und sind aber faktisch vom Hersteller Marmot - einem der ganz Großen der Outdoorbranche. Leider sind solche Produkte derzeit noch auf Übersee beschränkt und wir müssen uns hier mit kitischigen Svartzonker Pullover zufrieden geben. Aber was es in Japan regelmäßig für hochspezialisiertes Kleidungsmaterial aus dem Hause gibt hat mich tw. schwer beeindruckt. Leider sind auch da die Produkte nur kurz am Markt und wenn die Jacke oder das Softshell irgndwann ausverkauft sind, wars das. Da gibt's nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Kollektion.
> Wer da noch ähnliche Kooperationen kennt, ist aufgerufen sie uns mitzuteilen.
> 
> ...




E&S kann noch soooo gut sein..... das ist für mich ( für mich) zur Uniform mutiert - und nein das wird wes nicht , weigere mich hartnäckig /stur -naja eben vielleicht -altersbedingt ;-)))


----------



## geomujo (16. Mai 2019)

So ~1 Prozent unserer Geo-Studenten läuft tatsächlich mit Arbeitshosen von E&S zur Uni. Also es ist kein seltener Anblick auch unter angehenden Akademikern.  Sieht dann etwas komisch aus wenn die dann neben schicken gut-gestylten Lehramtsstudenten in der Mensa sitzen. Aber im Ernst - zumindest was Hosen angeht ist das eine der besten Anlaufstellen für Funktionskleidung und Handschuhe überhaupt.


----------



## Tricast (16. Mai 2019)

DIE Angelbekleidung für Leute mit Geld ist und bleibt HALKON HUNT.
Die MArke ist in Deutschland wenig bekannt und dann nur bei den Stippern und Teamanglern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## geomujo (16. Mai 2019)

'Bewegungsfreiheit' meint da wohl in erster Linie, dass man sich innerhalb der Kleidung frei bewegen kann?! ;-) Das sieht alles sehr anch Kleidung für stationäres Angeln aus, zudem man überdes mit dem Auto fährt. Nunja - jeder so wie er's braucht. Wenn ich viel oder fast immer mit Bike zum Angeln fahre, habe ich natürlich ein großes Interesse an eng anliegender Kleidung, die dem Wind wenig entgegensetzt.

Leider ist bei den Jacken nicht angegeben um welche Layerstärke es sich handelt. Für dauerhaftes Outdoor kommt eigentlich nur ein 3-lagiges Membran-Material infrage Und die kosten bei Markenherstellen 400€ aufwärts :-(  wens nicht grad ein Abverkaufsschnäppchen wie meine ist. Aber selbst die kostete noch 240 Ocken für ein 3-Lagen ProShell-Laminat mit mittlerer Ausstatung. Bei Jacken(Material) sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen, bzw. da würde ich am wenigsten sparen. Und ein beschichtetes Material wie HyVent o.Ä. ist im ersten Moment zwar sparsamer, auf die Jahre gerechnet jedoch ein Fehlkauf - es hält nicht so lange und zerbröselt, vor allem unter dem Einfluss von salzhaltigen Kondensationsrückständen auf der Jackeninnenseite.


----------



## Minimax (16. Mai 2019)

Was in Angelbekleidundsthreads leider immer völlig untergeht, ist die Krawattenfrage.


----------



## geomujo (16. Mai 2019)

Ich dachte man angelt mit Fliege?! ;-)


----------



## Minimax (16. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Ich dachte man angelt mit Fliege?! ;-)



Da gilt das gleiche wie für den Hut: Etwas für Individualisten. Auf der sicheren Seite ist der Sportfischer, ob beim Ansitz oder Mobil, mit einem einfachen Binder. Leider hat der bedauerliche Aufstieg dieses schamlosen Greises nun alle Krawatten mit Jagdhund/Forellenmotiven zu einem No-Go gemacht. Ich empfehle eine dezente Krawatte aus Wollstoff in gedeckten Farben. An windigen Tagen darf diese auch ins Hemd gesteckt werden, man ist ja auf dem Lande und nicht bei Tisch.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> . An windigen Tagen darf diese auch ins Hemd gesteckt werden, man ist ja auf dem Lande und nicht bei Tisch.



nee dat muss nicht sein, ein wenig Stilvoller geht auch


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da gilt das gleiche wie für den Hut: Etwas für Individualisten. Auf der sicheren Seite ist der Sportfischer, ob beim Ansitz oder Mobil, mit einem einfachen Binder. Leider hat der bedauerliche Aufstieg dieses schamlosen Greises nun alle Krawatten mit Jagdhund/Forellenmotiven zu einem No-Go gemacht. Ich empfehle eine dezente Krawatte aus Wollstoff in gedeckten Farben. An windigen Tagen darf diese auch ins Hemd gesteckt werden, man ist ja auf dem Lande und nicht bei Tisch.


Da bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber den Ascot, denn den Langbinder. Salopp, dennoch ist man vollständig als Sportsmann gekleidet.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2019)

wenn schon Krawatte/ Fliege und Hut - aber dann bitte -  den Rest in Tweed (oder wenigstens was von  Julius Lang )


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn schon Krawatte/ Fliege und Hut - aber dann bitte -  den Rest in Tweed (oder wenigstens was von  Julius Lang )


Und dazu bitte eine erkaltete Gitane im Maisblatt lässig im Mundwinkel ... damit er kontinentale Multikulti zum Tragen kommt!


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2019)

gitane ist schon recht gut- die hat guten Durchzug;-)))

wenn#s natürlich internationaler und mit etwas Kontra sein darf dann
eventuell:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=Papirossa wikipedia


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> 'Bewegungsfreiheit' meint da wohl in erster Linie, dass man sich innerhalb der Kleidung frei bewegen kann?! ;-) Das sieht alles sehr anch Kleidung für stationäres Angeln aus, zudem man überdes mit dem Auto fährt. Nunja - jeder so wie er's braucht. Wenn ich viel oder fast immer mit Bike zum Angeln fahre, habe ich natürlich ein großes Interesse an eng anliegender Kleidung, die dem Wind wenig entgegensetzt.
> 
> Leider ist bei den Jacken nicht angegeben um welche Layerstärke es sich handelt. Für dauerhaftes Outdoor kommt eigentlich nur ein 3-lagiges Membran-Material infrage Und die kosten bei Markenherstellen 400€ aufwärts :-(  wens nicht grad ein Abverkaufsschnäppchen wie meine ist. Aber selbst die kostete noch 240 Ocken für ein 3-Lagen ProShell-Laminat mit mittlerer Ausstatung. Bei Jacken(Material) sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen, bzw. da würde ich am wenigsten sparen. Und ein beschichtetes Material wie HyVent o.Ä. ist im ersten Moment zwar sparsamer, auf die Jahre gerechnet jedoch ein Fehlkauf - es hält nicht so lange und zerbröselt, vor allem unter dem Einfluss von salzhaltigen Kondensationsrückständen auf der Jackeninnenseite.



Naja.....eher bei Bergsteigern bekannt im ....Tilak ,ein tschechischer Hersteller ,Qualität kann mit jeder Mammut mithalten,verwendet gore Tex pro . Meine Hose,tilak raptor pro aus selbigem Material hat im Angebot 180 gekostet...kann man sich auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.eine gleichwertige Hose hätte bei den bekannten marken 350 gekostet.produktion nicht in Fernost sondern in Europa.


----------



## rippi (17. Mai 2019)

Wurde sich jetzt schon geeinigt, welche Bekleidung die beste ist? Welche Krawatte, welcher Hut und welches Cordjacket, muss der modebewusste Boardierer ab sofort nutzen?


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2019)

Decathlon hat aktuell eine recht ordentlich scheinende Mischgewebehose für 16,99. Steppe 300 (oder so). Von Dassy (Berufsbekleidung) gibt es aus Mischgewebe die Liverpool für 30,-. Damit man nicht aussieht wie ein Bauarbeiter habe ich bei der Dassy die kleinen bunten Aufnäher entfernt.

Am besten gefallen mir aber immernoch z. B. die Karl aus G1000 von Fjäll Räven für über 100,-. In der Preisklasse gibt es aber sicher nochmehr im Outdoorladen.

Für Angler die auf die Optik Wert legen gibt es vielleicht Jeans aus Mischgewebe bzw. mit coolmax an der Innenseite. Ich hab meine noch nicht lange, aber bisher macht die einen recht ordentlichen Eindruck. Ich hab die zum Verreisen als outdoor und clubtaugliche Hose gekauft.


----------



## geomujo (20. Mai 2019)

So, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. 3 Fleecepullover habe ich bestellt. Alle drei ähnlich beworben.  Nun kamen alle an.
No.1 Mountain Equipment Eclipse Zip Tee (real 70€)
No.2 Norrona Falketind Warm1 Stretch Sweater (real 117€)
No.3 Arc'teryx - Konseal Zip Neck (real 126€)

Genau das ist dann schlussendlich auch die Reihenfolge der Beliebtheit. Gesucht wurde ein eng anliegendes schick aussehendes Stretch-Fleece als Base-Layer - nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, nicht zu viel Volumen. Das ME mit dem Tecnopile ist einfach genial und macht am meisten Spass. Wie das Norrona etwas luftig im Oberbereich, da dünneres Material. Die Ärmel sind extrem eng anliegend und hauchdünn. Wunderbar damit in einen Mid/TopLayer zu schlüpfen. Kein Schnickschnack wie extra Taschen. Körperkern angenehm warm, Windresistenz war auch auf gutem Niveau. So ähnlich perfomt auch das Falketind das mit Polartec Power Stretch Micro daherkommt und dem Tecnopile verblüffend ähnlich wirkt. Das hat aber extra Daumenlaschen bei nicht ganz so eng anliegendem Gewebe.  Das Norrona ist insgesamt etwas wärmer und weniger eng anliegend. Beide sind mit einem langen Rücken ausgestattet und sehr flexibel in alle Richtungen. Das Norrona ist weinrot, nicht knallrot, das ME (cosmos) wie abgebildet.

Ne absolute Enttäuschung war das Arc'Teryx. Das teuerste im Feld war konzeptionell völlig daneben. Hier war der Schulter- und Armstoff wohl etwas dicker statt dünner und alles andere als angenehm. Das Polartec PowerDry wirkt viel zu steif. Der Armabschluss wie auch der Bundabschluss: mit so'm dünnem Abschlussband versehen - schrecklich. Köpernaher Schnitt? Für Bodybuilder vielleicht. Ging' postwendend zurück und es wurde ein weiteres ME in orange bestellt 

Also nicht alles was teuer ist, ist auch gut, selbst auf tradierte Markennamen kann man sich nicht immer verlassen. Wirklich gute Sachen zu finden gleicht oft der Nadel im Heuhaufen, gerade beim Onlineshopping. Aber man kann, wenn ma erstmal einen Anhaltspunkt hat, gezielter suchen - hier lautet der *'Tecnopile'*. Genau das was ich als radfahrender Angler benötige. ME übrigens ist mein Geheimtipp in Sachen Outdoor so ganz allgemein


----------



## Tricast (21. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Naja.....eher bei Bergsteigern bekannt im ....Tilak ,ein tschechischer Hersteller ,Qualität kann mit jeder Mammut mithalten,verwendet gore Tex pro . Meine Hose,tilak raptor pro aus selbigem Material hat im Angebot 180 gekostet...kann man sich auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.eine gleichwertige Hose hätte bei den bekannten marken 350 gekostet.produktion nicht in Fernost sondern in Europa.



Habe mir die Produkte mal im Internet angesehen und sie machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Nur mit den Größen in X lebe ich auf Kriegsfuss.
Und einen Hersteller der auch für kleine Dicke was hat wird man nur schwer finden. Also bleibt doch nur Hulkon Hunt übrig, die auch für kleine Dicke passende Sachen anfertigt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bayer321 (21. Mai 2019)

Hmmm.... da kann dir vielleicht jemand anderer weiterhelfen,aber du hast schon recht, ich bin weder dick noch dünn kann aber auch nicht jede tragen wegen engem schnitt mancher Hersteller....wobei bei hardshells eher weiter geschnitten wird um noch andere Lagen drunter zu ziehen...patagonia hat da auch weiter geschnittene im Angebot


Tricast schrieb:


> Habe mir die Produkte mal im Internet angesehen und sie machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Nur mit den Größen in X lebe ich auf Kriegsfuss.
> Und einen Hersteller der auch für kleine Dicke was hat wird man nur schwer finden. Also bleibt doch nur Hulkon Hunt übrig, die auch für kleine Dicke passende Sachen anfertigt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast (21. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... da kann dir vielleicht jemand anderer weiterhelfen,aber du hast schon recht, ich bin weder dick noch dünn kann aber auch nicht jede tragen wegen engem schnitt mancher Hersteller....wobei bei hardshells eher weiter geschnitten wird um noch andere Lagen drunter zu ziehen...patagonia hat da auch weiter geschnittene im Angebot



Danke für Deinen Tip. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, die Sachen sind alle teuer wenn Qualität (z.B. 3 lagig Gore Tex) verlangt wird. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bayer321 (21. Mai 2019)

Dass stimmt...momentan ist ausserdem die falsche Zeit um sowas zu kaufen, jetzt kauft man winterequipment....meine tilak ist im Sommer auch relativ teuer,im Winter war's bei gugu sports ein Schnäppchen für gore pro....


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Mai 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe mir die Produkte mal im Internet angesehen und sie machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Nur mit den Größen in X lebe ich auf Kriegsfuss.
> Und einen Hersteller der auch für kleine Dicke was hat wird man nur schwer finden. Also bleibt doch nur Hulkon Hunt übrig, die auch für kleine Dicke passende Sachen anfertigt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Was kostet so roundabout ein Dress von denen? Auf der Webseite schweigen sie sich ja aus


----------



## Tricast (21. Mai 2019)

@Kochtopf : Der Halkon Hunt Gore Tex Bib & Brace kostet bei Fishing Store 350,- €. Maßanfertigung soll ohne Zusatzkosten möglich sein.
www.mcaustria.at

LIebe Grüße
Heinz

Aber viele Hersteller haben Halkon Hunt im Angebot; z.B. RIVE, GURU. Bei Drennan konnte ich nichts finden trotzdem ihr Männe dort in Diensten steht.


----------

